

The abc.xyz Source Links to hooli.xyz - jonmarkgo
https://gist.github.com/jonmarkgo/37dcb5814eccba362f57

======
dpflan
Is this a Sergey Brin easter egg? His old resume contained 'hidden' cheeky
comments (as HTML comments, check the source):

[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/resume.html](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/resume.html)

HN submission about Brin's resume with numerous comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9055516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9055516)

------
baidoct
<a href="[http://www.hooli.xyz/"](http://www.hooli.xyz/") target="_blank"
class="hidden-link">.</a>

a.hidden-link{color:inherit;cursor:text;text-decoration:none}

a.hidden-link:hover{color:inherit;cursor:text;text-decoration:none}

------
mdpm
the twitter account is
[https://twitter.com/SiliconHBO](https://twitter.com/SiliconHBO)

------
sporkenfang
Wonder who Bighetti is supposed to be making fun of.

------
wanda
Why is one meta tag closed and the others open?

~~~
reverius42
Simple: because both forms work, and HTML does what it thinks you want it to,
and yada yada yada.

Less prescriptive languages (the "do what I mean, not what I say" variety)
invite this sort of inconsistency of expression. If you like it, run with it
(more power to you), but it's not for me. Sadly, XHTML and schema-validated
markup seems to have lost the war. These days I just let my JavaScript code
generate my markup for me and I don't worry about things like closing tags.

~~~
droidist2
>These days I just let my JavaScript code generate my markup for me.

React?

